# Atlas 10" And 12" Quick Change Gear Box



## jwojoj9185 (Jul 1, 2016)

hello, does anybody have a diagram of the gearing that goes from the reversing gears all the way down to the quick change gear box on an atlas 10 or 12 qc? Im reassembling after a long time and want to make sure its going back together correctly. Also if I were to put a larger gear somewhere where it shouldn't be wouldn't that create different speeds for the lead screw so when following the threading chart it would be different?? Thanks


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 1, 2016)

To answer your second question first, provisionally yes.  The wrong gear in some locations would result in a different overall gear ratio.  

On your first question, no, not really.  However, you will find in DOWNLOADS an Operating Manual on the 10" Atlas 1500/1570 and 6800 (which is also applicable to all of the 12" boxes) plus the installation and parts manuals on all of the Atlas 10" and two of the Craftsman 12" boxes.  The one on the Craftsman 101.201451 is directly applicable to the Atlas 3995 & 3996.  I have the manual on the 101.20145 somewhere and will scan and upload it next time I come across it.  However, the differences between all of the quick change boxes are relatively minor in terms of what you are asking (how to assemble one if you have only one set of parts).  And for the most part, if you know the model number of your lathe, the parts manual for it is probably in DOWNLOADS.


----------

